# Did i screw myself?



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

So i got my 3d background today got excited and went to home depot to get some silicone to glue the background to my tank. I used this product here it says mildew and mold resistant. I already glued it on and its drying in the tank right now. If it is the case thats its toxic for my tank whats next? do i have to remove all the silicone off? is there some way i cant make it no toxic for my tank?


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I wouldnt trust it. Im about to do mine and scared as **** over what to use


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

you will probably need to remove that background as that silicon is harmful to fish and will most likely kill off your livestock. The best thing to use is silicon you can purchase at a pet store (used for aquariums). There's also a silicon that you can buy at your big box stores that also works but that name is slipping my mind. I'm sure someone will chime in with the product name that will also work.

sorry about your luck...

- H


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Is it GE Silicone I window and door? (NOT bathroom)


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

If its not a large tank, they also have a smaller tube at Home Depot, says Aquarium safe.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

its for a 75, spent an hour last night removing all the silicone off the background and tank, not gonna risk it im gonna stop by petco and pick up some aquarium silicone lol.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

du3ce said:


> its for a 75, spent an hour last night removing all the silicone off the background and tank, not gonna risk it im gonna stop by petco and pick up some aquarium silicone lol.


Just get clear GE Silicone 1 (Not the kitchen and bathroom stuff) It's $5.21 for 9.8oz at Home Depot. Petco chargers $6.99 for 3oz. Isn't marketing a wonderful thing!? :lol:


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

You posted this on another forum right? I did a double take, but didn't see my post, guessing it was on tpt. Anyways just make sure to check the bottle next time. I wasn't even aware they still made the #1. I've havnt seen it at my hardware places in years. A quick tip if you havnt done so already, using masking tape for painting to trim out your silicone zones before applying it. Helps with cleaner looking lines


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah I posted on tpt also,


----------



## Onewb (Aug 5, 2013)

Loctite(if I spelled it right) also sells a small tube says on front aquarium safe


----------

